# Fehlermeldung Token ungültig



## FlowersBeheaded (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi leute,

wünsche nachträglich Merry Antichristmas.
Folgendes Problem.
Hab ne SQL-Abfrage und bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung: 

Funktion runsql: Anweisung fehlgeschlagen. Token | ungültig. Gültige Token: + - AS <IDENTIFIER>. (SQLSTATE 42601, SQLCODE -104) 

Das ist noch ne netdata Abfrage. ) Jedenfalls bin ich im moment ratlos und appelliere an euch da draußen. Helft mir bitte.*verzweifelt schaut* 

***Mh also mein Substring lautet wie folgt:

substr (cast(datum as char (5)),4,2) ||'.'||

kann man das auch eventuell so schreiben?:

substr (cast(datum as char (5)),4,2),'.',

müsste doch auch funktionieren oder? Nur irgendwie klappts immernoch nicht***

EDIT: DANKE ES HAT SICH ERLEDIGT / WIE KANN ICH DAS ERÖFFNETE THEMA HIER LÖSCHEN UM REDUNDANT ZU SEIN?

ad deum FB


----------

